# BMW 1M by Beau Technique - The Midlands Detailer



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Posted already but try again




You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

This BMW 1M required some much needed all round lifting up. Swirl markings, Fine scratches, RDS, Stone chips, Gravel rash... The list went on. Enjoy the journey : )



























































































Bit of foamy action courtesy of Envy car care bubbly bubbly to soak the grime prior to getting all grubby with the wheel and bodywork washing...










Decontamination carried out with Envy car care iron awe, Carpro tar X and followed by Carbon Collective exfolimitt...










Once all wash prep carried out, Vehicle was inspected under light source and correct material and media chosen to target the defects within the clear coated surfaces.
RDS tackled with 3M perfect it wool pad and Scholl Concepts S17+ via Flex rotary...




























As you can see this certainly improved gloss levels straight away along with knocking the RDS clean out of the clear coated surfaces. This continued round whole vehicle prior to carrying out paint correction to rid swirl markings and finer scratches...










Opting for the old traditional zenith technique the paintwork refined quite well with wool in fairness and most certainly increased gloss and clarity...










Gravel rash wash tended to on rear quarters firstly as this was a complete eyesore...

Before









During









And all complete









Stone chips were to be touched in which were tended to until we came to the lower bib sections of front bumper which was substantially damaged so opted for same option as rear quarters...

Before









After









Before









After









Well worth the additional labour.
Wheels were fully removed and sealed along with wheel bolts repeated in high temp enamel...



















And of course wheel arches deep cleaned and tidied up...








[/url]

Another small but significant issue client wanted addressing was a hand full of bolts under bonnets. These were removed and again high temp enamel painted...



















All is in the details of course.
Few paint correction shots...









































































A few soldiers remained left in the battle field due to ensuring paint thickness levels were remained stable and to not remove unnecessary levels of paint for future potential work if and when required.

Usual whistles and bells addressed and a complete engine detail and interior valet carried out plus paintwork protected with Polish Angel famous topped with connoisseur rapid waxx.
Some finished shots...


















































































One for the direct light whores : )










Thanks for looking...







]


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What a stunning car and very rare on UK roads, you've done a brilliant job. :buffer: one question, what is that device you used to prop up the bonnet and where did you get/purchase from? that's two questions :lol:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> What a stunning car and very rare on UK roads, you've done a brilliant job. :buffer: one question, what is that device you used to prop up the bonnet and where did you get/purchase from? that's two questions :lol:
> 
> View attachment 45834


Thanks. Take a look through Google or Ebay for dog lock. Designed to have the tailgate or a door ajar when car is parked so dogs can get air. Doesn't always fit every application but works for most.:thumb:


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Great results, stunning looking car.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, great finish, just an odd looking BMW I think.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

What did you use for the road rash? And how did you do it?


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ljh1991 said:


> What did you use for the road rash? And how did you do it?


This. I'm wondering the exact same


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Top job and a superb finish with great attention to detail


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks stunning excellent work and write up :thumb:

Just a question about the tyres, which brand tyre dressing have you used it's just the way I like them sets the car off.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Lovely job.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuddie said:


> Great results, stunning looking car.


Thank you.



ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly, great finish, just an odd looking BMW I think.


Thanks. Each to their own preference on anything isn't it? Not a fan of the 1 series coupe but the 1M is just a great all rounder.



Ljh1991 said:


> What did you use for the road rash? And how did you do it?


Paint know how and a little bit of magic
If I told every Tom, Dick & Harry I'd be a fool and lose business.



steve_07 said:


> This. I'm wondering the exact same


As above. Needless to say it is a permanant repair that requires no spray guns etc.



Stu Mac said:


> Top job and a superb finish with great attention to detail


Many thanks.



Trip tdi said:


> That looks stunning excellent work and write up :thumb:
> 
> Just a question about the tyres, which brand tyre dressing have you used it's just the way I like them sets the car off.


Thanks. Good old fashioned Autoglym rubber clear +. Brush applied and left 10 minutes then secondary application. Wiped down thoroughly with mf cloth. Typically lasts around 6 - 8 weeks dependant on weather and terrain of course but the least it lasts 4 weeks.



Scrim-1- said:


> Lovely job.


:thumb:


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Amazing finish & attention to detail as per usual mate, always look forward to your write ups.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A very comprehensive detail Scott, top job mate.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Great job


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

wilbz11 said:


> Amazing finish & attention to detail as per usual mate, always look forward to your write ups.


Thanks. Moving back into Loughborough in a month so you should drop by some time:thumb:



tonyy said:


> Stunning finish :thumb:


Thanks.



Gleammachine said:


> A very comprehensive detail Scott, top job mate.


Cheers Rob.



alfajim said:


> Great job


Thanks.


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Beautiful job as always. Thanks for sharing the detailed write-up and pics.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Fantastic work. 

The front end of my black F10 5 series could with the road rash repair!


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice result
Congrats!!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Excellent detail there, hard not to go to town on such a stunning car. Sapphire black has to be one of my favourite colours when looking like this.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Priyaka said:


> Beautiful job as always. Thanks for sharing the detailed write-up and pics.


My pleasure and thank you.



Dan Clark said:


> Fantastic work.
> 
> The front end of my black F10 5 series could with the road rash repair!


Cheers. Feel free to get in touch if you would like that sorting:thumb:



stefstef said:


> Very nice result
> Congrats!!


Thanks.



gibbo555 said:


> Excellent detail there, hard not to go to town on such a stunning car. Sapphire black has to be one of my favourite colours when looking like this.


Cheers.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Proper detailing Scott, very nice work matey.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work


----------



## Snowley (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks great - its the little touches that make a big difference


----------

